# Seeking scary bug / bee / wasp sounds and music



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm haunting up the bathroom as a picnic scene covered with giant wasps and ants. I've bene looking for good atmosphere music and sounds - any suggestions?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

poison props has a great buggs sound track!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Just shutting down for the nite, but I believe I have some bug sounds for you picnic....!! Pm ya a link in the morning.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are a small collection i have of "Buggz", & even the sound effect from the movie "Them" ( the giant ants from a great old B/W SciFi movie ).
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vVBsQYFQ/Buggz.html
password - hallotunes

You can use audacity or wavepad to mix these further.....would do some mixing for you, but I am slammed busy for a school haunt I'm putting on this weekend with a ton still to do,...

As for music anything particular,....edgy, woodsy,.........?


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

DL, you are everywhere, lol


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks. Gathered some of your sounds, and then went for some over the top trailers. I think it will fit the bill. Room is coming together.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

funhousewizard said:


> DL, you are everywhere, lol


& in the _Darkest corners_ of your minds........  ......... 

well actually sitting in a room with the lights out............LoL


----------

